# R35 suspension wanted



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi guys,

does anyone have a set of standard suspension for sale? My 2010 R35 has a blown shock and the others are showing seepage so in need of a decent set So I can get the car MOT’d. There are a couple of sets on eBay but I’d rather see if anyone on here has a set they want to sell first.
thanks Brett


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Have a set here from a 2009
£200 plus postage


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

PM’d you Tabz


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

Still looking, anyone upgraded and got a set of standard struts/springs for sale?


----------



## MR2Brett (Jun 17, 2018)

All sorted now, thanks 👍


----------

